# comment être sûr que c'est le transfo qui est hs ?



## sellig4 (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir.

Mon amie m'a indiqué par téléphone (d'où un manque de précision dans mes informations...) que le transformateur de son ibook g3 12 pouces &#8212; un dual usb je pense &#8212; qui date de 4 ans environ (elle utilise os 9)) avait son transformateur HS. Elle l'a déjà changé il y a quelques mois, et trouve étrange cette nouvelle panne. L'ordinateur fonctionne normalement, la batterie aussi (et donc elle se vide normalement   ) : peut-on être sûr que c'est le transfo qui est en cause, et que tout marchera si elle re-rachète un ?

MErci de vos réponses.


----------



## Oizo (27 Juin 2005)

Pour vérifier si le transfo est HS, il suffirait de voir à l'aide d'un voltmètre s'il y a une tension en sortie...


----------



## sellig4 (27 Juin 2005)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pour vérifier si le transfo est HS, il suffirait de voir à l'aide d'un voltmètre s'il y a une tension en sortie...



Certes : ça pourrait être l'occasion d'acheter un voltmètre... Est-ce qu'un tournevis testeur suffirait ?  
Merci en tous cas pour ta réponse...


----------



## SulliX (29 Juin 2005)

Un tournevis testeur... c'est pas dit. Il en existe pour le 220v et le 12v. Tout dépend quelle est la tension de sortie de l'alim (en tous cas pas 220). En plus, il y a plusieurs contacts, donc il faut savoir lesquels prendre. Et puis je ne suis pas sur que l'alim sorte une tension "à vide" (sans être branchée sur la machine).

Question : si son alim ne fonctionne plus, au bout d'un moment sa batterie est vide et son iBook s'éteint et n'est plus utilisable, nous sommes bien d'accord ?


----------



## doojay (29 Juin 2005)

le plus simple est de se pointer à la fnac avec sa machine et de demander à se brancher sur un des adaptateurs des machines de démo


----------



## sellig4 (29 Juin 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Un tournevis testeur... c'est pas dit. Il en existe pour le 220v et le 12v. Tout dépend quelle est la tension de sortie de l'alim (en tous cas pas 220). En plus, il y a plusieurs contacts, donc il faut savoir lesquels prendre. Et puis je ne suis pas sur que l'alim sorte une tension "à vide" (sans être branchée sur la machine).
> 
> Question : si son alim ne fonctionne plus, au bout d'un moment sa batterie est vide et son iBook s'éteint et n'est plus utilisable, nous sommes bien d'accord ?




MErci de vos réponses : l'histoire est terminée : elle a été acheter un autre transfo à la fnac (elle ne pouvait pas attendre). Donc c'était bien ça : ma question était motivée par le fait que c'est le deuxième transfo qu'elle change, à 80 euros à chaque fois. J'aurais aimé lui annoncer qu'une petite manipulation de rien du tout résolvait son problème (comme quand tout vient d'un bête fusible à changer par exemple...).   
Merci encore en tous cas.


----------



## SulliX (30 Juin 2005)

Il serait effectivement intéressant de faire une "autopsie" des alims en panne, pour voir si il y a un fusible à l'intérieur, ou une protection thermique.
Je n'en ai jamais démontées, mais je veux bien les regarder si elles n'ont pas été jetées. Me contacter si ça t'intéresse...


----------

